# Gw wanted to ban me



## Lord Rahl (Mar 13, 2010)

In my local shop, (which has only been opened for about 5wks), the manager is a complete bitch, no one likes her unless they are a snob. I was going to sigh up for a event in the next couple of wks but she said i needed to buy the planetstrike supplement. I asked if i could have a quick look through the book but was told i could'nt unless i bought it, so thought it was a joke and went to look in it anyway and then was told if i did i would get banned from the shop for not buying anything. WTF?


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

wow sounds like a bitch tell her to fuck off and find a new place?


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Not a good sales pitch by any standards.

Hopefully she might mellow with time, sounds like it might be a first authority situation.

What have you bought there so far?


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

my store has there own "file" which usually contains every coedx and book with rules(and a few WD's with rules). They will let you read them any time as long as you ask to let them know that you have taken it out of the cubord.

But ya i'm glad my locals not liek yours.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Report them to GW Customer Services; negative feedback is the only type that can significantly help companies improve their offering to the market. :grin:


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

I can see her wanting you to buy stuff from the store, but not even letting you look at the book that she's informing you that you require is pretty... dumb. Especially when she comes down super hard on you for it.

Maybe take a look at a friend's Planetstrike book in the meantime since this manager clearly doesn't want you to make an decision on whether to purchase product from her store.


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

Lol, The 2 who run my local GW are legends, Turn up for games night on a thursday.

If you forget some models you can use some of the Stores; You can use the stores dice/templates rulebooks/codexes (You just take them off the wall, and use it)

The 2 guys are so nice, I feel sorry for you!

Needless to say you should still buy your own copies, But not even allowed to look at it? That's just dumb.

When i saw the thread title i thought, ugh, some Kid did something stupid.

But Then i saw Lord Rahl and was like wtf? Everyone around these parts knows your nice, so This is just the store owner being a bitch. Go back to where you used to play, Shes not worth the effort :|

Good luck!


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Lord Rahl said:


> In my local shop, (which has only been opened for about 5wks), the manager is a complete bitch, no one likes her unless they are a snob. I was going to sigh up for a event in the next couple of wks but she said i needed to buy the planetstrike supplement. I asked if i could have a quick look through the book but was told i could'nt unless i bought it, so thought it was a joke and went to look in it anyway and then was told if i did i would get banned from the shop for not buying anything. WTF?


Funny the gw here has an open copy of every book and codex for people to use or check before buying them......Your manager just sounds like a power hungry bitch.:angry:


----------



## Stone220 (Aug 29, 2010)

Witch King of Angmar said:


> Funny the gw here has an open copy of every book and codex for people to use or check before buying them......Your manager just sounds like a power hungry bitch.:angry:


Same here, they are usually on the shelf next or near to their relevant book/codex, they have a large black and white 'OPEN COPY' sticker on them, everyone is free to flick through and read them as they wish, I've seen me sitting in my local GW for hours reading through the open copy codexes and nothing was ever said to me, sounds like this Manager is on a power trip or something, my Girlfriend who is an Assistant Store Manager in a Dept. Store thinks who should report her to GW Customer Services as do I, Neither of us can see any harm in you looking at the book before buying it, that's exactly the same as picking up and flicking through a book you are considering buying in Waterstones or lifting an item in any store for a closer look, the staff/management don't threaten to ban you for not buying anything(that's a belter, I've went and hovered about in my FLGS for hours watching games and not bought anything never been threatened with banning) You always get one.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

darklove said:


> Report them to GW Customer Services; negative feedback is the only type that can significantly help companies improve their offering to the market. :grin:


This.
Ultimately, GW train their staff to sell things.
It's just how it is, their job is based around convincing people to buy things; I've been lied to before just so I'd buy the Macragge set, I was told I'd get the kits for the units, not shitty stick-together models with no options. I returned it, of course.

Anyway, if you report her for such poor conduct, she will most certainly be either penalised or fired if they can back up your claim, because that sort of behaviour is discouraging people from buying things, very much so; and GW want their staff to sell things.


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

rule number 1 of woking on the shop floor with customers - don't be a [email protected]#ktard!!
I don't know why she said that and i don't knwo if it was misinteprtated etc but forceing to buy a book to read atleast soemthign on it is just stupid. I work in a pharmasy and i will oftne open soaps to let people smell them etc It's just common ceritisy.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Lol, luckily the managers of the two shops I visit are very friendly, they let you just sit there for hours trying to decide what to buy, and they dont give a shit if you read through the Codicies before you buy them...


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

The store Manager seems to be a bit... over the top shall we say? A bit silly that she wouldn't let you check the product before buying it, i mean its like saying "yes this contains XYZ but you can't check because you might not buy it"

I once Read the ENTIRE chaos deamons codex in a Tiny store and they didn't care at all. Just proves that so GW are awesome and others.... Not as awesome.


----------



## Kale Hellas (Aug 26, 2009)

my store is epic, open books, use almost anything you want, ask if you can play a game, the manager walks to his car and comes back with his army.


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin (Apr 11, 2009)

Every GW I've been to here in Oz has an open 'Store Copy' of every Codex, Army book and supplement, as well as the main rulebook for all three systems. All are available to be perused at any time and many are used to help in pick-up games. The Staff are also quite cool about letting you borrow a couple of minis here and there should you be short; if they know you and you aren't an arse-head, then they will also let you borrow entire armies should you want/need to.
This Manager is totally out of order and GW Customer Service need to be informed quick smart. She seems to trying to form some sort of clique, an elite in the shop. This is so far against GW policy as to be unbelievable she's actually doing it. GW, from my experience as a Customer and no more, want so much to foster a warm, friendly and welcoming environment, wanting everyone, be it veteran or newcomer or parent/grandparent looking to buy a present for a family member to feel comfortable and able to ask whatever questions they need to make sure they get the right thing. Her Area Manager needs to know. 
You aren't telling tales, you aren't being arsey (as long as you're being honest!)- in the long run you'll be doing her, and the local gaming community, a favour.

GFP


----------



## bobg (Feb 15, 2010)

we have a store copy of the BRB's and white dwarf and as long as the littler kids who dont take care of things aren't about we can just pluck any dexxx/open book off the shelves and read it/ use it instore.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Since it is pretty obvious who you are talking about and only one person in this thread has actually met that person apparantly, perhaps we could tone down the name calling a smidge?

Based on what the OP has said there may be some justification in talking to higher ups, though any outcome of that will be weighed against more than just the one comment, no matter how disgruntled that person may be. 

Alternatively:
- stop using the store altogether, or 
- have a word next time you are in and try to set things straight, or
- ignore it entirely and assume they were having a bad day.



Lord Rahl said:


> ...the manager is a complete bitch, no one likes her unless they are a snob...


This doesn't really help your case in my opinion though; you may not like her but labelling anyone who does a snob just makes it look like you are the one at fault. You are both adults so hopefully there is a way forward from this that doesn't involve a load of people throwing mud at someone they have never met.

When it comes down to it, it was a minor thing really in the grand scheme of things. If it is as you say then a refresher in customer care wouldn't go amiss, but it is probably brought on by the demanding sales targets that GW put on their staff. In a busy shop with a good turnover they perhaps have a little more room to not be on the sales pitch all the time, but a lot of the smaller shops clearly struggle to hit targets at times, or the staff wouldn't be so keen to hawk stuff the moment you go in. So in essence, complaining to her managers that she was trying to sell you something, albeit with a poor approach, may not achieve all that much.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Pretty much Report her to the Customer Services as has been suggested.

Not letting you look at the books without buying them is 100% retarded. Every store I've come accross in the UK, even the tiniest 1 man shop, WILL have store copies of the books you can browse through if you ask. Saying you can't loo unless your buying.. how do you know you really want it if you can't see it? 

Also... if its only been open 5 weeks and this is how the manager is acting, GW will want to know as its driving away customers, especially if she's threatening to ban people from teh store for not buying anything... What are the veteran gamers who are just comming in to chat, or who want to use the game boards going to do with that sort of policy?

If you know any of the other who hate this manager as your suggesting, if they have complaints about her too, get them to make reports also... If there are alot of people who dislike her and they get reports from several different people, it adds alot more weight to your complaint.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Im getting a "not getting the whole story" vibe


----------



## search116 (Aug 9, 2010)

Lord Rahl said:


> In my local shop, (which has only been opened for about 5wks), the manager is a complete bitch, no one likes her unless they are a snob. I was going to sigh up for a event in the next couple of wks but she said i needed to buy the planetstrike supplement. I asked if i could have a quick look through the book but was told i could'nt unless i bought it, so thought it was a joke and went to look in it anyway and then was told if i did i would get banned from the shop for not buying anything. WTF?


well just do what I do when someone screws with me, make it your mission to make there life miserable.:victory:


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Thats why I only evey use GW to buy Direct only stuff - even then I can get it from my indie...


----------



## Lord Rahl (Mar 13, 2010)

its only me she is like that with, on vets night she hates it because we all know stuff that she dos'nt. Ok i admit i have only bought some paints and a couple of chaos bikers but considering the price of Gw products i think its ok in 5wks. Her people skills are not very good and she only seems to welcome the newcomers. I remember when it opened, she asked how long i had been doing the hobby and when i eplied 17yrs she walked off and left me to it. It would of been nice to have her input on things, i try to talk to her on vets night and its like talking to brick wall. No one in vets night likes her and she does talk to people really bad. I might just go in there from now on and not speak to her unless its really necessary for me to. 

Or as we are both adults i could look to talking to her about it and resolve things in a civil manner, if it keeps happening that is.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

I think you, the posters on this thread in general, are being far too harsh. I know her very well and she does not deserve the sort of things people are writing here, not by a long shot. GW's instigation of 1-person stores has put a lot of pressure on staff, especially those starting up the new stores. Be patient and let everything get settled in.

If you have a problem then either talk to her or to GW customer services, as I suggested earlier.

I advise against people continuing to be so aggressive and abusive about a real person, who is very identifiable from this thread.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

search116 said:


> well just do what I do when someone screws with me, make it your mission to make there life miserable.:victory:


what a mature statement:scratchhead: what i did with my local manager when he got shitty with me was explain to him that i, the customer, am the reason he has a job, and that i wouldnt buy shit from him again if he didnt show some courtesy and respect towards me. i actually get on quite well with him now


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Wow! I am lucky my store manager whilst being straight up about the rules (No leaning on his tables or leaving stuff on his demo tables) he is quite relaxed. His rules disputes are not just look at the rulebook but he uses common sense in a situation (Yeah I think a CSM daemon prince is a daemon because he is exactly the same as the CD daemon prince)


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Lord Rahl said:


> its only me she is like that with................ It would of been nice to have her input on things, i try to talk to her on vets night and its like talking to brick wall.


Is there some sexual tension here? :wink:

Seriously though, i'd just go with the civil talking thing.

Has she done the job before? I'm not making any excuses for bad customer services, but it must be weird to run a shop where a load of people who know more about your product are regularly in your shop and not buying anything.


----------



## Cruor99 (Mar 11, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> Im getting a "not getting the whole story" vibe


That makes two of us.

Considering the frequent use of really hasty writing, when you probably save little to no time shortening weeks to wks, for example. You do not set a good example for yourself for my sympathy, when we only get a short story from your perspective. 

It could very well be that she has become slightly irritable, and as such things might have escalated - but she probably didn't get there on her own, so to say.

Also, when you claim her leaving you alone after saying you are a veteran of 17 years, she probably has a motion going through her mind saying _he probably doesn't need a sales pitch, and not any input either._ Because have you seriously never seen the complaints that a lot of 'veterans' have about GW staff being way to pushy? She gives you elbow space. How can you talk of that as a bad thing.

I am under the impression that you are actively out to 'criminalize' her, and given the replies here it is obviously working.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

With out hearing both sides of the story its hard to really work out whats going on but if shes only like this with you Rahl, then its quite likely that its you thats at fault,maybe you dont see it or understand it, but if shes treating you differently to other customers (important word that) then i can only assume she has a problem with you and as her only contact with you is in the shop, then logically it follows that you are doing or have done something that she feels warrants either banning you or giving you the cold shoulder.

Reading Rahls second post i get the impression that he feels superior to her in some way or she does not live up to his experienced standards as he has been in the hobby for 17 years and its possible that his feelings have manifested on Vets night and may have undermined her in the shop she is manager of, then couple that with not handing over much money and reluctance to purchase a rule set, she may feel justified that her shop would be a better place without his presence.

Fact is she manages a shop, the shop is there to sell stuff, if you want to play in the shop you should support it by spending money in the shop, if you visit the shop alot or go to veteran nights at the shop you should be spending more money there to make sure the shop and your place to play stays in business. Its a simple enough equation, those of us who play at home are free enough to buy from anywhere, but if you need to rely on GW to provide a venue,competitions and tables and attract opponents then you need to pay the piper.


----------



## bobg (Feb 15, 2010)

we used to have someone who did nothing but ram sales down our throat from the minute we were in to the minute we left he was still a nice guy just really pushy.at one point he followed someone round the store holding a demolisher and templates making explosion noises. i'd understand if she was like that, but from you've said it doesn't appear that way and talking would probably be the best way. failing that don't bother going and go somewhere else to game.


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

Sidestepping from the topic at hand - GW managers sound like freaks.


----------



## Lord Rahl (Mar 13, 2010)

ok guys i can understand how i look like the one at fault here, but seriously i didnt mean it to get out of hand. I was just venting my frustration at being told i had to buy somthing before i could look in it. Also i do have to reley on the store for a place to play as there is not much around in the way of clubs where i live. 

As for undermining her in the store, that is total bulls***, i have just tried (as a vetran) to help out when i can, as she is the only person in the store i understand it must be hard to run on its own. If my help is not needed then pls would people just tell me, im not to start criminalizing anybody i just wanted to get my point across. 

Which is why the fuck cant i look through the product without having to buy it, i might aswell stop playing Gw rules and stop buying minis, i cant really afford it anyway. So with that said could we all just stop saying stuff about the manager. I did not set out to do what has happened, i just wanted know why i cant look at stuff. Sorry for any inconvience.


----------



## VaeVictis99 (Aug 31, 2010)

bobg said:


> at one point he followed someone round the store holding a demolisher and templates making explosion noises. i'd understand if she was like that


Thats awesome, the craziest I've seen is mall security attracted by screaming WAAAGGHHH!


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

GW is not a library, ask to see a store copy if they have one or buy one. It's simple. You don't get to walk in Costa and have a bite of muffin to see if you like it or not. 

You have no right or entitlement to be in the store. I don't know this manager but you seem to have a lot of negativity about her, not the least because she is a woman. It could be as simple as she doesn't play the games, nor care, she just wants you to buy the toy soldiers and get out. She just needs to manage her p&l and thumbed copies of your books cannot be sold. Does it make her a bad manager? Possibly, the figures will tell you that or not. A Store Manager will never get disciplined for being mean to customers. All that matters is figures and brand standards at the end of the day. 

Aramoro


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

She is actually a pretty shrewd gamer, and one of the best model painters I've ever known.

I have every sympathy for a store manager that has to deal with 'customers' that treat the store like a social club but that don't invest in keeping it running.


----------



## Lord Rahl (Mar 13, 2010)

@ Aramoro, i have no issue with her being a women and if you are going to insist i am not welcome because i would like to look through a book, its no wonder Gw has a hard time recruiting their customers. As for walking into costa coffee and asking to try a muffin, thats just stupid, i would not do this as i should already no if i like a muffin or not. As for wanting to have a thumb through the book i can see no problem with it, there is no store copy open for the public so the only option is to have a look. Im not going to buy somthing and then regret it if it's not what i like.


@Darklove, I do not treat it like a social club, (1night a wk for 2 half hours is hardly a social club), I do want to invest in the products but at the moment im strapped for cash. If your saying im not welcome to play in the store then i wont, and i should stop playing their games because i cant afford it and have nowhere else to play. 

I think what i'll do is see how it goes this next couple of wks and if it does not improve i'll have a civilised word with the manager to try and resolve the issue. If this does not work i'll just leave and go back to play the games. 

Does this sound like a fair desicion?


----------



## unixknight (Jul 26, 2010)

Is this an actual GW or a regular flgs? I'd assume a GW would have the store copy to look through so that's why I ask. If it's a flgs then calling Games Workshop customer service wouldn't really do anything, would it?

@Lord Rahl: Yeah, having a civilized word is always the best way to go if humanly possible.


----------



## Putch. (Jul 13, 2010)

No offence to Darklove, who has previously stated he knows the woman in question, but argueing against Rahl..I can see it. But at a stretch. Assuming what he said is true then she was rude and had no call to respond that way. You want to buy a car, take a test drive, look through a book before you buy it at the bookstore. She is telling him to buy a $60 dollar book without even knowing what it offers him. Really? Thats just stupid/poor salesmanship.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Putch. said:


> No offence to Darklove, who has previously stated he knows the woman in question, but argueing against Rahl..I can see it. But at a stretch. Assuming what he said is true then she was rude and had no call to respond that way. You want to buy a car, take a test drive, look through a book before you buy it at the bookstore. She is telling him to buy a $60 dollar book without even knowing what it offers him. Really? Thats just stupid/poor salesmanship.


As mentioned before, if you have a problem with a GW member of staff then either talk to them directly or to GW customer services. It is not ok to start a hate campaign on internet forums.

Now Rahl pulled it back a bit, credit to him, but there isn't much more to be said on this as far as I can see.

Let's move on.


----------



## Lord Rahl (Mar 13, 2010)

yea i agree darklove, could a mod please lock thread now thanx.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

*Thread Locked*

Best way to get a thread locked is to report it stating why etc.


----------

